# Donkey Greaser - Albert Edward Young. He sailed on the Silvio, Spero, City of Athens



## greene17969 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm trying find information on a sailor called Albert Edward Young. He sailed on the Silvio, Spero and ended his career (died) on board the City of Athens in 1976 while it was docked in Portugal. His last job was as a Donkey Greaser. I'm not sure about the years or if he worked on any other ships just that he joined the merchants in 1946.


----------

